# heated mirror ?



## snowbuster1 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a 99 f350 with manual tow mirrors on it. I just got a set of heated mirrors with light and turn signal on it that came of a 05 f250. How does the heated part work in those mirrors? Is it on a thermostat or is it always on? I was gonna just wire them on a switch to turn them on when needed, but wondering how it all works. Thanks


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Its hooked in to your rear window defrost switch.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

On my 07 there wasn't any switch of any sort. I am not sure if they were always on of temperature controlled. I am leaning towards they were always on because if my truck was outside when at the cabin and there was dew on the mirrors the top glass would clear up and the bottom was full of dew still. The 05 thru 07 were the same style truck so I would assume they would be the same. I think in 08 they went to the rear defrost switch, our 08 ford company truck I was driving had that, as well as my personal 13 has a switch to turn them on.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

SnowGuy73;1702381 said:


> Its hooked in to your rear window defrost switch.


x2.........


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i put a set of heated mirrors in my 02. ran a separate wire through the door wire loom to the dash, into a lit when on carling switch, to an ignition switched power source.
switch on, mirror heat on. switch off heat off. this is especially good for plowing because you do not have to hit the switch every 20 minutes to see out the mirrors because they time out after 10 minutes. 
and they will not burn out being on all the time, the heated mirrors in semi trucks are hooked up the same way.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Some day I'll get heated mirrors Till then I'll keep using vinegar on them no ice will stick to them


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Antlerart06;1702600 said:


> Some day I'll get heated mirrors Till then I'll keep using vinegar on them no ice will stick to them


That's an interesting tip. I've never heard that one.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

peteo1;1702708 said:


> That's an interesting tip. I've never heard that one.


3 part vinegar 1 part water put spray bottle I even spray windows

Pre treat before storm and ice wont stick.

My wife does it to her truck She works nights save on time waiting or scraping ice off windows


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So just spray on? No wiping no "buffing"


----------



## Monroe74 (Oct 13, 2005)

They are always on at least in my 04 they are. Just put them on an 03 installed the same way


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

My 07 has a power rear slider with no defrost and heated mirrors. How does it work on mine??


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Ford heated mirrors are always on with the key on. There is no switch and they are not wired into your defroster.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Wilnip;1703405 said:


> Ford heated mirrors are always on with the key on. There is no switch and they are not wired into your defroster.


X2..what Wilnip said. Even in summer. Its a low current circuit thats on anytime ign is in the run position.Thumbs Up


----------



## snowbuster1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok thanks guys. What would you guys do find a ignition to wire to run off of or run them to a switch?


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

snowbuster1;1703539 said:


> Ok thanks guys. What would you guys do find a ignition to wire to run off of or run them to a switch?


Personal preference. They are made to always be on so wiring to ign wire would be the easiest/cleanest.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i put them on a switch simply because i had the switch, and prefer them that way. 
as said, they are low current, only using something like 5 or 10 amps. so leaving them as a key on heat on is ok also.


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

After 08 they are on a switch. Before 07 they were constant on. I prefer the constant on I always forget to turn them on on my new truck.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I used a timer switch. But that's me


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Putting 2013 heated mirrors on my 2001 f350 putting it on a switch.


----------



## snowbuster1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok thanks again guys. Does anyone know a schematic on the wiring of the plug so I know what is what?


----------

